

Ask HN: Will a ruling against Bilski have any impact on software patents? - andybak

With speculation that we might even have some news in the next few days - what's the current view on this case? If Bilski loses will it pull the rug from under software patents as well or will the judgement be more narrowly targeted?
======
andybak
Here's the article that hints about the 20th May being a possible day for the
decision: [http://www.ipwatchdog.com/2010/05/17/another-day-without-
bil...](http://www.ipwatchdog.com/2010/05/17/another-day-without-bilski-
decision-what-does-it-mean/id=10554/)

